

What we built with Twitter that now won't fly - state
http://office.sharingstate.com/2012/08/17/whatwebuiltwithtwitter/

======
gte910h
Twitter (and to a degree facebook) feels more and more like "just someone I
can authenticate with" and less a platform.

------
state
Sorry: server is suffering. Email us (team@sharingstate.com) if you're
interested and we'll send along an invite.

------
voyou
Is that really incompatible with the Twitter display rules? The only things I
can see on the News page that don't comply is not displaying the user's avatar
and not displaying reply, retweet, etc., links. It seems like both of those
could be added without cluttering the design too much.

Twitter's desire to micromanage how API users display content seems pretty
stupid to me, but I'm not sure it will have the terrible effect on clients
that people seem to think (the rules about not including third-party actions
and not intermingling Twitter and non-Twitter content, however, are pretty
obnoxious).

~~~
jlewis_st
Yeah, we'll do what we can to comply. If you're signed up and have your
Twitter account connected you do get the reply/retweet functionality on hover.
We like the calm of having no avatars, but we could add them (and see if we
get busted if we let users toggle them).

The part that is tough for us is third party actions. It's specifically those
actions we're excited to enable. So while we don't anticipate having to
totally remove Twitter data, we do expect it to become less useful and
integrated.

It's unclear how draconian Twitter wants to be. We'll do our best to work with
them while refining and adding other services as a hedge against getting cut
out.

------
hna0002
Good Stuff! From the demo, it looks more like a 'deck' to me. Is there going
to be a handle for each user where other users can visit to look at? (That
means always public?) How are the sharing relationships defined?

~~~
state
You can make specific workspaces public and follow other people's workspaces,
but everything is private by default.

We like the idea that sharing happens around a specific set of content and
we'd like to develop the collaboration potential further. As that happens the
sharing relationships should hopefully go beyond 'following' or 'followed by'.

------
rgbrgb
Pretty sweet stuff. How are you planning to monetize this? Also, how do those
other API's your using stack up against each other?

~~~
state
We'd like to build something that people find indispensable enough to pay for.
How exactly that works: we're still thinking about it.

Not sure exactly what you mean by 'stack up', but they're all fairly
comparable. Some are easier than others. We built a lightweight meta-API to
deal with them all uniformly.

------
kamau
Why does the caption under the baby tiger in in your demo read "Say what
Nigga"? Was that supposed to be funny?

~~~
state
The demo pulls real data. Sorry for the offensive content! We felt it was
better to give in to the unpredictability of the live feeds.

~~~
kamau
I see. Yes Twitter can be unpredictable at times... At first glance I thought
that were canned images and text; didn't realize they were just random people
on Twitter.

------
jmspring
Very clean and simple. Nice. Signed up.

------
bdreadz
I like how sunrise returned some guidos at a club.

Serious note: Looks very interesting.

------
xwowsersx
Super cool stuff.

------
passrafi1
Good stuff

